# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Vulnerability: userland can access full kernel memory

## socrates

Δημοσιεύτηκε στο PCMag.gr




> Κρίσιμο κενό ασφάλειας στον Linux-Kernel
> Τετάρτη 3 Δεκεμβρίου 2003 13:16 
> 
> 
> Ειδικοί της ασφάλειας επισημαίνουν την ύπαρξη ενός σημαντικού κενού ασφάλειας στον πυρήνα του Linux, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να επιτρέψει σε έναν εισβολέα να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στο root ενός υπολογιστή και να αποκτήσει τον πλήρη έλεγχό. Πρόσφατα ένας άγνωστος -ακόμη- cracker κατάφερε να εκμεταλλευτεί αυτή την αδυναμία για να “αλώσει” στα τέλη Νοεμβρίου αρκετούς servers του Debian Project, αποκαλύπτοντας την ύπαρξη του προβλήματος. Στην επίθεση, γνωστή ως Privilege Escalation, ο cracker κατάφερε να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στους εξής τέσσερις Debian servers: “Master”, “Murphy”, “Gluck” και “Klecker”. 
> Το πρόβλημα αφορά ένα “buffer overflow” στο system call “brk()” που χρησιμοποιείται στη διαχείριση μνήμης. Σύμφωνα με τη Symantec, αυτή η αδυναμία του πυρήνα θα μπορούσε να επιτρέπει στον εισβολέα να αποκτήσει δικαιώματα root και να εκτελέσει οποιαδήποτε εργασία στο προβληματικό σύστημα. 
> 
> Πρόβλημα έχουν όλες οι εκδόσεις του πυρήνα από την 2.4.0 έως την 2.5.69. Το κενό ασφάλειας, το οποίο είχε ανακαλύψει από το Σεπτέμβριο ο προγραμματιστής του πυρήνα Andrew Morton, αντιμετωπίστηκε για πρώτη φορά με την κυκλοφορία της έκδοσης 2.4.23 (pre7) του πυρήνα. Επιπλέον, η έκδοση 2.6 δεν εμφανίζει το πρόβλημα στην Test-Release 6 (test6). 
> 
> Ήδη η RedHat και η Debian έχουν βγάλει σχετικές ανακοινώσεις, παρέχοντας παράλληλα οδηγίες για την αντιμετώπιση του κενού ασφάλειας. Επειδή, όμως, το κενό ασφάλειας εντοπίζεται στον πυρήνα, το πρόβλημα αφορά και στις υπόλοιπες διανομές του Linux (Mandrake, SuSE και Caldera).


Debian Security Advisory DSA-403-1
http://lists.debian.org/debian-secur.../msg00212.html

----------


## wiresounds

Πριν δύο μέρες το έκανε post o Mick Flemm εδώ
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=39835#39835

----------


## Achille

Μην ψαρώνετε όμως με όλα όσα διαβάζετε, διαβάστε προσεκτικά!

Για να εκμεταλλευτείς το vulnerability του kernel, πρέπει να έχεις τοπικό account στο μηχάνημα. Αν δεν έχεις, δεν μπορείς να το εκμεταλλευτείς. 
Στους servers του Debian, το compromise έγινε από το account κάποιου developer.

Επειδή δεν είδα να το διευκρινίζει επαρκώς το παραπάνω δημοσίευμα...

Ετοιμάζω τα γνωστά .deb πακέτα του AWMN με πυρήνα 2.4.23 που δεν έχει το παραπάνω πρόβλημα.

----------

